# Charla sobre parlantes y gabinetes (Argentina)



## Emi77 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bueno como sabemos en el pais es un poco dificil conseguir parlantes para armarnos un equipo o bafle de buena calidad, estuve averiguando por internet donde comprar los componenetes para poder armar un bafle de buena calidad tipo DIY audio, o si queremos comprar algo de armado nacional que sea bueno.
Les dejo los enlaces que he conseguido hasta el momento y a mi parecer los mas relevantes.

http://www.audifan.com.ar/
Reseña: Venta de parlantes (tweeter/rango extendido/rango medio/woofers), divisores pasivos, y bafles de fabricacion propia.

http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/
Reseña: Venta de parlantes (Midbass/woofers) hechos en kevlar , tweeters importados y bafles de fabricacion propia.

http://www.wp-hometheater.com/
Reseña: Venta de componentes de todo tipo de fabricacion propia y tambien importados, tienen dos marcas de bafles propios. Tambien venden componentes de 2da mano, amplificadores, cables, componentes pasivos para filtros, y accesorios para bafles.

http://www.rastle.com.ar/
Reseña: Venta de bafles HI-FI HI-END de fabricacion propia.

Bueno esto es de lo mejorcito que encontre, no se pretende hacer ningun tipo de promocion o propaganda, solo dar una referencia a los usuarios que quieran armar sus bafles.
Si alguien ha tenido alguna experiencia con alguno de estos productos nacionales podria dejar su opinion o una calificacion al respecto.

Saludos, espero que les sea util.


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 1, 2009)

creo que con bastante tiempo y dedicación se puede armar algo bastante decente con todo lo nombras y agregaría a http://www.xonox.com.ar/
que tienen artículos en buen precio también


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Por la zona de "Congreso" hay varias casas que venden parlante importados, si es que NO te quieres limitar a lo nacional.
Estos son aceptables *Jahro*


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola *Fogonazo* , siento curiosidad... Cuáles casas te referís por Congreso? Yo conozco un par por Paraná, pero que yo sepa no tienen marcas como Vifa o Monacor, y la que tiene los Jahro que mencionás, no traen medios ni tweeters decentes... (antes tenía, ahora ya casi no traen).
Por ahí se me pasaron las casas que vos sí viste, o tal vez no están sobre Paraná... Me comentás un poco?

Saludos y gracias!
Marcelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Dije zona de "Congreso", no di calles ni marcas.
Lo que se puede ver es algo de Das, Fostex y un par mas de marcas que ahora NO recuerdo, todas decentes.
Sobre Bartolomé Mitre hay 2 o 3
Sobre Paraná Varias
Sobre Uruguay 
Sobre Libertad
Y sobre una transversal, creo que Perón cerca de Paraná.

Esta gente tiene un surtido "Interesante": Audio técnica

Estos son mis preferidos "Scan Speak", pero no fáciles de conseguir.

Edit:
Del listado de "Emi77" hay uno que es un "Ladri", pero juro llevarme el secreto a la tumba de mi tatarabuelo.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

Gracias por la info *Fogonazo* !!!
Por cierto, en alguna de esas conseguiste Scan Speak ?
En cuanto a:


> Edit:
> Del listado de "Emi77" hay uno que es un "Ladri", pero juro llevarme el secreto a la tumba de mi tatarabuelo.



Dónde está la tumba de tu tatarabuelo? Así buscamos el secreto ahí y podés mantener tu juramento 

Saludos!
Marcelo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> ....Dónde está la tumba de tu tatarabuelo? Así buscamos el secreto ahí y podés mantener tu juramento..


En los montes Cárpatos, Rumania, cerca del castillo de otro antecesor mío al que le gustaba mucho beber sangre, preferentemente humana.
Te aconsejo que NO vayas de noche.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

jajaj ok *Fogonazo* , pero te queda lejos! En vez de ir hasta allá, dejalo por aquí en el foro ;-)

Aporto 2 casas, aunque ya deben conocerlas:
http://www.electronicanunez.com.ar/
http://www.dancis.com.ar/tienda/

También, si se trata de Jahro, hay en Doc Sound sobre Paraná, pero no tiene página...
Electronica Nuñez trabaja la linea Jahro y Bravox bastante...
A Dancis nunca fui pues me queda trasmano.

En realidad ya esto no es HiFi, si prefieren avisen que borro este post...

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> ......En realidad ya esto no es HiFi, s*i prefieren avisen que borro este post*....



*Normas del Foro 2.1:*
Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.

Como que no seas propietario, empleado en estas casas, o te den comisión por las ventas, no veo el motivo.

Si me molesta en gran medida que ahora voy a tener que cargar 2 nuevas direcciones al listado de proveedores


----------



## Emi77 (Dic 1, 2009)

El problema que tiene comprar lo nacional es que los vendedores aportan muy poca informacion y parametros de los parlantes.

De curiosidad vean un datasheet o especificiones de vifa ,peerless,etc. Y los graficos que aportan son muy utiles a la hora de determinar los cruces del crossover.
Lastima que nos salga tan caro comprar ese tipo de producto.

Jahro y Xonox lo veo medio flojo en HI Fi, otra cosa ojo con Fostex (gran marca) y lo que se vende aca Foxtex jaja. Pero es lo que hay.

Tiene que haber en Capital algun local que vendadan Vifa, Peerless, Dayton, Beyma o Hi Vi.



> Estos son mis preferidos "Scan Speak", pero no fáciles de conseguir.


Fogo esa es la pagina de Tymphany, que es Vifa-Peerless.

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Emi77 dijo:


> ...Fogo esa es la pagina de Tymphany, que es Vifa-Peerless.


Hasta hace poco las 3 marcas provenían de la misma firma.


> 1 de abril 2009
> Tymphany Corporation anuncia la venta de la división Exploración Speak
> 
> Tymphany anunció en el día de la fecha la venta de todo su interés en que la división de exploración de hablar a la administración local danés. Jan Nielsen, ex Director General de Tymphany Dinamarca, liderar un grupo de inversores en la adquisición de Scan Speak. Tymphany no conserva ningún interés formal en el negocio de hablar de Scan. Las dos compañías comparten la propiedad intelectual determinadas y seguir cooperando en asuntos de interés común.



*Fuente:*

*Edit:*
Dirección actualizada de *Scan Speak*

*Edit II:*
Me parece interesante como una marca seria especifica la potencia parlante:
Datasheet Woofer 8 pulgadas


----------



## danielfer23 (Dic 1, 2009)

Emi77 dijo:


> El problema que tiene comprar lo nacional es que los vendedores aportan muy poca informacion y parametros de los parlantes.
> 
> De curiosidad vean un datasheet o especificiones de vifa ,peerless,etc. Y los graficos que aportan son muy utiles a la hora de determinar los cruces del crossover.
> Lastima que nos salga tan caro comprar ese tipo de producto.
> ...


sip pero yo lo desia por la relacion precio calidad. muchas aveces  no combine fabricar bafles con componentes muy caros. porque después es muy difícil recuperar la plata en caso de venta. yo prefiero comprar algun jbl o ess de los 80 que suenan muy bien y tan a plastico como los de ahora y que en caso de querer recuperar la plata no pierden mucho su valor. pero bueno sobre gustos estan los colores


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Emi77 dijo:


> ....*Jahro* y Xonox lo veo medio flojo en HI Fi, otra cosa ojo con Fostex (gran marca) y lo que se vende aca Foxtex jaja.......


Estoy diseñando unos gabinetes de 2 vías con 2 woofer Jahro de 6 pulgadas c/u cuando este en funcionamiento, presentaré los resultados.
El resultado final depende no solo del parlante, sino de todo el conjunto: Parlantes, gabinete (Tamaño, construcción y sintonía), divisor de frecuencias (Frecuencias de cruce)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Edit II:*
> Me parece interesante como una marca seria especifica la potencia parlante:
> Datasheet Woofer 8 pulgadas



El problema de ese documento de especificaciones está en la sensibilidad, que dice 89dB SPL a 2.83V y a 1m.
Eso es una mentira grande como una casa, directamente enfocada a engañar a la gilada!!!
Ese woofer no tiene 89dB/W/m sino solo 86dB/W/m, es decir, la mitad de la sensibilidad reportada, y 86dB es bastante malo.
El cuento está en que los especifican igual que lo hacen para un parlante de 8 ohms, donde 2.83V sobre 8 ohms equivalen a 1W, medida completamente estandarizada. Sin embargo, 2.83V sobre 4 ohms equivale a *2 watts *(el doble!!!), con lo cual la sensibilidad aumenta también al doble!

No hay que comerse los sapos, las buenas marcas también mienten y engañan tanto o mas que las malas marcas!

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

*Fogonazo*, lo de borrar mi post lo decía más que nada porque el título era parlantes para Hi-Fi, y me pareció que hablar de Jahro por ejemplo era salir del tema...



Emi77 dijo:


> Jahro y Xonox lo veo medio flojo en HI Fi, otra cosa ojo con Fostex (gran marca) y lo que se vende aca Foxtex jaja. Pero es lo que hay.



 Ahora entiendo por qué me llamaba la atención cuando hablaban bien de los Fostex y a mí me sonaba a Noganet/BlueForce    No me había percatado 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Estoy diseñando unos gabinetes de 2 vías con 2 woofer Jahro de 6 pulgadas c/u cuando este en funcionamiento, presentaré los resultados.
> El resultado final depende no solo del parlante, sino de todo el conjunto: Parlantes, gabinete (Tamaño, construcción y sintonía), divisor de frecuencias (Frecuencias de cruce)



Por una de esas casualidades son los WC 6 importados? Los que tienen suspensión de tela tratada y bornera atrás? (adjunto imagen).

Muy lindo el ScanSpeak... me llama un poco la atención que dice Fs = 20 Hz pero en el gráfico parece más bien que está en 30...

*ezavalla* sos groso, sabelo   
No sé de dónde sacás tanto tiempo para tener todo tan claro, porque que yo sepa no trabajás de esto... Admiro tus conocimientos  


Saludos a todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> *Fogonazo*, lo de borrar mi post lo decía más que nada porque el título era parlantes para Hi-Fi, y me pareció que hablar de Jahro por ejemplo era salir del tema...


Ohpssss


> Por una de esas casualidades son los WC 6 importados? Los que tienen suspensión de tela tratada y bornera atrás?


Sip, todavía no se si son buenos, pero son "Lindos"



ezavalla dijo:


> El problema de ese documento de especificaciones está en la sensibilidad, que dice 89dB SPL a 2.83V y a 1m.
> Eso es una mentira grande como una casa, directamente enfocada a engañar a la gilada!!!
> Ese woofer no tiene 89dB/W/m sino solo 86dB/W/m, es decir, la mitad de la sensibilidad reportada, y 86dB es bastante malo.
> El cuento está en que los especifican igual que lo hacen para un parlante de 8 ohms, donde 2.83V sobre 8 ohms equivalen a 1W, medida completamente estandarizada. Sin embargo, 2.83V sobre 4 ohms equivale a *2 watts *(el doble!!!), con lo cual la sensibilidad aumenta también al doble!


Buen detalle, pero yo me refería a esto otro.



Si no estoy entendiendo mal esta hablando de 100 Hs. a 170W (con ruido).
Por otro lado, no conozco el estándar *IEC.*


----------



## Emi77 (Dic 1, 2009)

Si es verdad que Jahro en precio calidad es bastante bueno, por que para armar un bafle de dos vias como el que esta haciendo Fogonazo, armarlo con 4 vifas de 6 (los mas baratos) se necesita 700 pesos para los parlantes (obvio que aca en el pais), y creeria que los 4 jahro deben estar alrededor de los 160 pesos. Gran diferencia.

Tambien es verdad lo que dice Ezavalla, he visto varios datasheet con esas mentiras del SPL. Pero supongamos Peerless las curvas que aporta son bastante parecidas a las reales.

Hay dos paginas de USA de DIYers que han medido una buena cantidad de parlantes y aportan los datos y los graficos para que los que quieran armar sus bafles puedan hacer una mejor eleccion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Esto de editar el tema produce resultados que dan la sensación de que se respondió antes de que se haga la pregunta.
¿ O será algún tipo de viaje en el tiempo ?

Otro datasheet, con similares características.

Aclarando o NO, en estos son parlantes se busca una respuesta uniforme, con las mínimas resonancias propias posibles (Resonancias parásitas del cono) y una respuesta extendida, para lograr esto se sacrifica rendimiento.


----------



## detrakx (Dic 1, 2009)

Buenas hace menos de 1 mes, termine unos monitores de campo cercano. 
Los arme con un par de 6" MB cono de kevlar, de la marca Gb electroacustica y unos tw domo de seda 1" Marca morel MDT29 que me trajo un amigo hace tiempo.
Yo recomiendo Gb elect. los parlantes estan armados muy prolijos y de calidad decente. Sus productos son de bajo QTS. bajo Fo, y sensibilidad normal. A un precio intermedio desde mi punto de vista. 
Con respecto a respuesta en frecuencia es bastante bueno, y a escucha subjetiva estoy muy conforme.
Pronto subo fotos.
Por otro lado estoy armando un sistema para vivo. consegui unos 15"/300W y 10"/300W de Audifan, pero estos estan en espera todavia no me los puse a medir ni nada, Lo unico que hice fue es ver cuanta presion tiraban los 15" montados en una caja de 100L.

SAludos.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

*Fogonozao* yo también tengo 2 de esos, que pagué 30 pesos el año pasado 
Tienen muy linda pinta y terminación, aunque todavía los tengo guardados en sus cajas  por falta de tiempo...
El 22 de diciembre rindo un final de la facu y ahí retomo mi caja con el Selenium 10PW3, y la caja para mediciones Thielle y Small. Y probablemente primero haga las mediciones de unos Oti que pagué muy baratos (cono de polipropileno), de 5,25 y de 6,25 pulgadas (tienen muy buena pinta).
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construir-carpinteria-mdf-18571/index2.html
(fotos del post 26, los OTI están al medio abajo).

Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> *ezavalla* sos groso, sabelo
> No sé de dónde sacás tanto tiempo para tener todo tan claro, porque que yo sepa no trabajás de esto... Admiro tus conocimientos



Marcelo...gracias por tus elogios!
Es que este tema de los parlantes y baffles me gusta mucho, por que desde joven quise saber como se hacían los baffles para que sonaran bien, y nunca tuve el tiempo ni los conocimientos para encarar el asunto hasta que me recibí de ingeniero...pero ya entonces estaba escribiendo software, que es lo que sigo haciendo. 

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 1, 2009)

*Ezavalla* somos almas gemelas! (aclaración, me gustan las mujeres eh!!!)
Yo todavía estoy estudiando ingeniería en Sistemas, y trabajo programando.
Cuando tengo algún rato libre, avanzo un poco en el audio... Cuando tenía tiempo (en la secundaria), no tenía dinero ni tampoco Internet, con todo lo que significa tener toda esa info...


----------



## ramiro77 (Dic 20, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Edit:
> Del listado de "Emi77" hay uno que es un "Ladri", pero juro llevarme el secreto a la tumba de mi tatarabuelo.



Jajaja, se sabe en el ambiente que aquel peculiar personaje es un ladri, o vendehumo.
Yo tuve la "suerte" de charlar con el en persona, y pareciera que sabia de lo que hablaba. Asi que no se si definirlo como ladri, o como un "pobre tipo que se cree a si mismo". Pero que dichos productos distan de lo hi end como lo promociona, es sabido.


----------



## juanfilas (Ene 18, 2010)

buenos dias, yo compre dos parlantes en gb audio y me resultaron exelentes, les dejo unas fotos de los monitores que arme con los mismos cualquier duda pregunten, los diseñe para una respuesta lo mas plana posible, lo unico es que ya no los fabrican mas este modelo pero supongo que los nuevos deben ser mejores 

saludos


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 19, 2010)

*juanfilas* , te quedaron muy prolijos, muy linda terminación la del frente 

*ezavalla* , ahora que leí lo de los dB, me queda más que claro y obvio lo que comentás de la sensibilidad a 1 Metro poniendo la misma tensión sobre 4 ohm en lugar de 8...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> *ezavalla* , ahora que leí lo de los dB, me queda más que claro y obvio lo que comentás de la sensibilidad a 1 Metro poniendo la misma tensión sobre 4 ohm en lugar de 8...



Me alegro que hayas entendido!


----------



## maxep (Ene 20, 2010)

neo los oti de 8" cono de ppi eran excelentes tu*v*e un par y l*o*s extrañoo!
pero no logro conseguirme un par.. desp*ué*s tu*v*e uno de 6" en caja *C*arlson pero no era lo mismo. el de 8" ppi tenia un sonido excelente. ni hablar de lo que valía


----------



## danielfer23 (Ene 21, 2010)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Jajaja, se sabe en el ambiente que aquel peculiar personaje es un ladri, o vendehumo.
> Yo tuve la "suerte" de charlar con el en persona, y pareciera que sabia de lo que hablaba. Asi que no se si definirlo como ladri, o como un "pobre tipo que se cree a si mismo". Pero que dichos productos distan de lo hi end como lo promociona, es sabido.



Por casualidad es miguelito?


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 21, 2010)

maxep dijo:


> neo los oti de 8" cono de ppi eran excelentes tu*v*e un par y l*o*s extrañoo!
> pero no logro conseguirme un par.. desp*ué*s tu*v*e uno de 6" en caja *C*arlson pero no era lo mismo. el de 8" ppi tenia un sonido excelente. ni hablar de lo que valía



Yo pagué MUY baratos (entre 17 y 21 pesos) varios OTI. Tengo 4 de 5,25'' y 2 de 6,25''. También sé que tienen de 8'' en esa casa, pero no estoy seguro si eran de Polipropileno. La proxima que paso por ahí, si veo de ese material los de 8 y 10, te aviso 

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## maxep (Ene 26, 2010)

neo aca en capital fed no consigo mas los oti de ppi en 8". solo cono de celulosa y no son lo mismo.


pd: perdon por escribir mal antes , mi teclado tiene ya mucho uso .mas de 10 años ajja
y a veces no reacciona bien


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 27, 2010)

maxep dijo:


> pd: perdon por escribir mal antes , mi teclado tiene ya mucho uso .mas de 10 años ajja
> y a veces no reacciona bien



Si es un teclado antiguo, vale la pena limpiarlo (los actuales son porquería). Lo abrís y limpiás los contactos con alcohol y un algodón o mejor algo que no suelte pelusa.
Vale la pena y queda de 10 

Saludos!


----------



## maxep (Ene 31, 2010)

XD graicas por el consejo. y la verdad que si. no lo cambio por q*ue* me acostumbre tanto a este es tan comodo. pero el pobre cuando quiere no funciona ...
bueno siguendo con el tema. estoy por armarme mi sonido. esoty pensado en que potencia usar.
no se si con 2 sinclairs simplemente o ir por mas y armr 2 ucd de ejtagle.
tengo unos bafles a medio terminar ademas. no consigo tweeter que me guste.
acepto sugerencias


----------



## audebert (Feb 6, 2010)

hola gente del foro. en mi caso tambien estoy armando dos cajas con selenium 8pw3 ya lengo una armada y responde muy bien, solo lamento haber encontrado tarde ena casa de electronica que me ofrecio audifiel 8bx a menor precio que el selenium supongo que el selenium es mejor por que bale el doble. lo unico que me gustaria saber si hay punto de comparacion entre estos parlantes? otra cosa cuando pregunte por un 12 bx de 200w osea 100 rms me salian 300 pesos me parecio medio caro


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bienvenido *audebert* 

No conozco el modelo de Audifiel que comentas... Lo Audifiel que conocí eran parlantes de buena fidelidad y poca potencia. Pero casi todos los que ví estaban más bien orientados a rango extendido, con no muy buena respuesta en graves.
Los Selenium son buenos parlantes, pero la mayoría de los modelos no están orientados a alta fidelidad (HiFi) sino más bien a mucha potencia o sonorización de espacios grandes.
Si lo que buscás es Hi-Fi, una opción interesante son los GBAudio http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/ , podés enontrar nucha info sobre ellos acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/
(sobre todo desde la tercera página más o menos).

En cuanto a elegir entre Audifiel y Selenium.... tendría que ver las especificaciones de ambos. A priori te diría que si buscás mucha potencia (y buen sonido, sin llegar a ser HiFi puro) vayas por Selenium, y si querés fidelidad el Audifiel. Pero repito que *no conozco los modelos actuales de Audifan*, sería bueno que aportaras algunos datos de los mismos 

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: los Selenium se aguantan mucho "castigo"


----------



## audebert (Feb 8, 2010)

gracias neo por la el saludo y por la respuesta. con respecto a los parlantes de 8" me daba bronca el tema de conseguirlos en el caso de audifiel bx. yo soy de lomas de zamora y por aca hay muchas casas de electronica un caso marimon, cuando pregunte me dijeron no ese modelo no se fabrica mas. y asi en barios lados quisas sea mi ancia de pariota pero le queria dar una oportunidad a lo nacional jajajaja



NEO101 dijo:


> Bienvenido *audebert*
> 
> No conozco el modelo de Audifiel que comentas... Lo Audifiel que conocí eran parlantes de buena fidelidad y poca potencia. Pero casi todos los que ví estaban más bien orientados a rango extendido, con no muy buena respuesta en graves.
> Los Selenium son buenos parlantes, pero la mayoría de los modelos no están orientados a alta fidelidad (HiFi) sino más bien a mucha potencia o sonorización de espacios grandes.
> ...


nunca hable de audifan!!!!!


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quise poner Audifiel ambas veces, es que justo estaba mirando también unas cosas de Audifan (del cual no hablo en este post).
Respecto de lo nacional, dale para adelante con GBAudio, casa vez son mejores 
O averiguá algo más de los Audifiel...

Saludos!


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 15, 2010)

Por favor diganme que el vendehumo no es audifan que hoy le encargue dos tweeters domo de seda....:\

uhh en la wikilista no figura, soné :\


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2010)

No sé quien es el vendehumo, pero estoy seguro que no es Audifan. Yo tuve excelentes resultados con un par de rango extendido RE625 que les compré y sé que los tweeters de domo son muy buenos.
Lo único que siento es que no hicieran la prueba de Xmax para mis parlantes (y entiendo perfectamente por que no la hacen), pero por ahora...van muy bien..., y son gente muy responsable y atenta para dar información.

PD: me parece que el que buscás es el tercero de la lista...pero a ese ni lo conozco...aunque es solo mi imaginación hablando en voz alta.


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 16, 2010)

Bueno, menos mal que tengo alguna referencia, gracias Ezavalla.

Cuando los instale comento como se comportan estos tweeters.
Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 16, 2010)

Te recomiendo que busques información sobre esos tweeters en el foro, por que había un bardo con la potencia que podían manejar según las especificaciones y y el orden del crossover que se usara y en algún tema estuvimos discutiendo eso.


----------



## NEO101 (Feb 16, 2010)

Creo que era este:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/mis-primeras-cajas-3-vias-24162/

y

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...soportada-tweeter-sin-filtrar-filtrado-27779/

¡Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 21, 2010)

buenas noches a tidos, no habia visto este tema antes asi que recien termine de leerlo y me parecio muy interesante. para los que estan en proceso de fabricar su bafle les recomiendo que no dejes de leer estos post del foro ue tienen mucha informacion de parlantes.

Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional 
Parlantes GB-Audio 
Consulta sobre parlantes y bafles Rastle 

bien en la semana posteo algunos lugares que me acuede de parlantes. un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 21, 2010)

Tengo que cambiarle los parlantes a un par de bafles antiguos, y son de 5,5pulgadas (según me dijeron). Cada bafle tiene un único parlante para todo el rango de frecuencias, y aparentemente es un audifiel. 
Los mismos llegan a cubrir todas las frecuencias solitos? Se siguen vendiendo?

Slds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

Parece que la web de Laboratorios Funken no está on-line desde hace un tiempo, pero me comentaron que siguen vendiendo, así que será cuestión de rastrearlos un poco...


----------



## Nimer (Jun 21, 2010)

Si, creo que en centro una vez me los ofrecieron.. Voy a pasar otra vez por ahí.

Pero me aqueja la duda de si pueden trabajar solos en un bafle con todas las frecuencias.. O si tengo que meterle algún tweeter.. Originalmente venía sólo el parlante.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Pero me aqueja la duda de si pueden trabajar solos en un bafle con todas las frecuencias.. O si tengo que meterle algún tweeter.. Originalmente venía sólo el parlante.



No has visto los parlantes todavía?
En la *antigüedad* (juaaaa!) eran muy comunes los parlantes rango-extendido, y solían llegar a 15kHz sin mucho drama...aunque la curva de respuesta no era del todo bonita...
Si son parlantes de esos, no hay problema, los podés dejar solos. Si no lo son, vas a tener que analizar hasta donde responden y ver si hace falta un tweeter o nó.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 21, 2010)

Según leí de unos audifiel en internet, la respuesta iba de 60 a 16000Hz.. No está mal para trabajar solo..
Los bafles son de mi hermano, y el amplificador que va a usar es el KenBrown que posteé ayer en Reparaciones (que se lo cambié por una pote 100+100 a reparar ), así que necesito unos de rango extendido que tengan buena sensibilidad para sonar con los 10W que entrega el equipo..
Voy a comprar dos parlantes nuevos para que queden iguales en características y no me suene uno más que el otro. 
En la semana publico lo que pude encontrar por capital.

Gracias Ez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Según leí de unos audifiel en internet, la respuesta iba de 60 a 16000Hz.. No está mal para trabajar solo..
> Los bafles son de mi hermano, y el amplificador que va a usar es el KenBrown que posteé ayer en Reparaciones (que se lo cambié por una pote 100+100 a reparar ), así que necesito unos de rango extendido que tengan buena sensibilidad para sonar con los 10W que entrega el equipo..
> Voy a comprar dos parlantes nuevos para que queden iguales en características y no me suene uno más que el otro.



OK.
No te dejes de ver la gente de Audifan. El rango extendido que tienen de 6" (RE625) anda muy bien y se banca 25W sin drama...y cada parlante de esos vale algo de $40 ...pero no llegan muy arriba en frecuencia según sus propias especificaciones (algo de 7kHz dicen...)


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 21, 2010)

Por lo que han comentado varios y por las charlas que he tenido, Audifan es recomendable.
Por otro lado, estoy por encargar 2 subs y 2 woofers a Gabriel de GB audio, cuando los tenga, les cuento, aunque despues de haber charlado un rato largo con el, me da la impresion de un comerciante sano, que conoce su trabajo y el tema en profundidad, que tiene mucha experiencia y asesora muy bien al cliente. Sus precios me parecen contenidos.
Por el lado de Audifiel, hacen parlantes de toda la vida, ademas de ser proveedores de terminales automotoras.
Unos buenos parlantes pro son los SPL, recomendables...
El "ladri" de Fogo, es uno que no fabrica parlantes, si no que le arman cajas y las quiere vender dentro del nicho Hi End, que no digo que no lo sean, lo que me quedan dudas es si son de alta fidelidad.
Sds.


----------

